
Ask HN: Firefox throwing SEC_ERROR_OCSP_INVALID_SIGNING_CERT errors - 51Cards
Having an issue on some of our sites and finding several other reports from the last 24 hours.  Putting this out there to see if others are seeing it as well.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;questions&#x2F;1179883
======
db48x
This means that your browser could not verify the site's SSL certificate with
the issuer's OCSP server. It could be that the cert has been revoked, or the
OCSP server is broken, or even that the CA changed the location of the OCSP
server (Firefox permenantly caches the server's IP address to prevent certain
types of attacks, so this is a pretty bad thing for the CA to do, but it does
happen.)

